# Favorite DC recipes of all time



## jkath (Apr 30, 2005)

_*Many of us have used the recipes we've received from our DC friends.  What are the one or two recipes that you've tried and have gotten absolute rave reviews from?*_
*Also, please post not only the recipe, but the original poster.*

*Here are the two that I cannot do without:*
* I made the Konditor's orange cups many times, and each time they came out perfectly.*
*Rainee's marinade was an immediate success, which made my family make me promise that I wouldn't make any other for our new york steaks ever again!*

*Baked Sweet Potatoes in Orange Cups*
*from Konditor

*5 thin-skinned oranges, halved hemispherically
3 lbs sweet potatoes, pared and cut into large chunks
1 cup white granulated sugar
5 ounces uns. butter (plus another ounce for topping)
Salt & freshly ground pepper, to taste
2 ounces peeled fresh gingerroot, grated

Using grapefruit knife, remove flesh from oranges over a sieve place above a bowl; reserve the juice. Squeeze remaining juice from fruit into the bowl. Measure out ½ cup orange juice; reserve remaining juice for another use.

Cook sweet potatoes in large, covered saucepan of boiling water for 20-30 minutes, or until they are tender when pierced w/ point of knife. Drain. Return sweet pots to saucepan. Heat over med. heat & shake pan about 1 min. Mash the potatoes. Add orange juice, sugar, 5 oz. butter, and seasonings; beat until combined.

Mound sweet potatoe mixture into orange shells; sprinkle the tops evenly w. grated ginger; dot w/ remaining ounce of butter. (The filled orange cups can be made ahead, covered and refrigerated for up to 6 hours.)

Bake the cups at 350 degrees until heated through, about 25 min.



*Beer marinated grilled steak *
*from Rainee*

12 oz beer (lager style)
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup cider vinegar (jkath used balsamic vinegar)
1/4 cup ketchup
2 T coarse ground Dijon mustard
2 T minced garlic
1 T Worcestershire sauce
1 T hot pepper sauce
1/4 cup olive oil
1 T freshly ground pepper
1 t salt

Place steak in a resealable bag. In a bowl mix together all the marinade ingredients and pour over steak. Refrigerate overnight, turning occasionally.


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2005)

* I'm bumping this up - I know you guys have favorites!*


----------



## GB (Apr 30, 2005)

*Cream of Celery Soup*

What a great topic jkath! I am so glad you started this one. I am voting it 5 stars  

Unfortunately I have forgotten who originally posted this (sorry whoever you are and THANK YOU) so if you recognize this as yours then please speak up!!!

Cream of Celery Soup

Ingredients:

1 head of celery
1 pound potatoes
1 large leek
5 cups chicken stock
2 ounces butter
salt and pepper to taste

Method:

Melt butter slowly in large pan. Add chopped vegetables. Mix all together thoroughly.
Cook slowly for 15 minutes then add stock and simmer for 25 minutes or until vegetables are cooked.
Cool slightly and puree in blender (I just use my immersion blender).
This soup can be frozen.


----------



## SierraCook (May 1, 2005)

This recipe was posted by norgeskog and is one of my favorites!!  

Spiced Turkey Burgers

SPICE MIXTURE 
1 Tbs minced garlic 
1/2 tsp minced fresh ginger 
1/2 Tbs packed brown sugar 
1/2 Tbs green Thai curry paste (fine in Asian section of most markets) 
1/2 tsp fish sauce (again in market, can substitute soy sauce) 
1 Tbs unsweetened coconut milk, I substitute milk or canned milk 

BURGERS 
1-1/4 Lb ground turkey 
2 carrots grated (about 1 cup) 
1 small onion, finely diced 
1+ jalapeño, or chili of choice, veins/seeds removed and finely chopped 
1/2 red bell pepper, finely chopped 
1/2 tsp salt 
1 egg beaten 
2 Tbs vegetable oil, divided 

In small bowl mix together the spice ingredients. In another bowl mix the burger ingredients well. Brush burgers with spice mixture, and either broil, grill or fry. Baste with spice mixture. Serve on buns with other condiments of choice.


----------



## kadesma (May 1, 2005)

I think this recipe is one, I always double. It's one that is always asked for as a recipe for others to make at home. Next to his chocolate chippers my grandson, adores these cookies. Chocolate Euphoria Cookies..

Courtesy of jkath..

12-oz.chocolate chips-divided
3-Tbsp. butter
3/4-c. sugar
1-egg
1-1/2-tsp. vanilla
1/2-c. flour
1/4-tsp. baking powder
1/2-tsp. salt
1-1/4c. walnuts....chopped
Pre-heat oven to 350
Melt 1/2 of the chocolate chips, in double boiler til smooth..Can be microwaved. In separate bowl, beat butter ,sugar,egg and vanilla til smooth. Sift together dry ingredients. Stir to mix chocolate and butter mixture. Mix into dry ingredients, then add remaining chips and nuts. Drop by tspfuls onto ungreased cookie sheet. Bake 8 minutes..
Makes 3 doz.. 
These are really yummy..So make a batch, grab a glass of milk and enjoy...We do 
Thanks again jkath 
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou (May 1, 2005)

This thread is a great idea. Jkath, what do you do with the orange segments ?
My favorite (one of them ) is for Seafood Minestrone. Can't remember who posted it, but it is a great hit around here.


----------



## jkath (May 1, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> This thread is a great idea. Jkath, what do you do with the orange segments ?


 
*That's the beauty of the recipe! When I make these, I also plan to have a fruit salad, in which the orange pieces are used *
** 

*and Kadesma, I need to give kudos to my friend, Darlene who originally gave me that cookie recipe for one of our yearly cookie exchange parties  *


----------



## jkath (May 11, 2005)

* let's revive this one - more recipes, folks!*


----------



## GB (May 11, 2005)

Here is one I make all the time. Even better, my wife makes it all the time too. This is the one thing she makes that she feels confident that she does a good job.

This was originally posted by Audeo

BEST Banana Bread

2 cups AP flour
¾ cup sugar
½ cup toasted coarsely chopped walnuts
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
2 large eggs, beaten
6 Tablespoons melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ cup buttermilk or plain yogurt

Butter a non-stick bread pan, then flour well. (The flour is really important for the bread to “climb” against while baking. I had not done that before, and it makes a huge difference!)

Combine and mix well the following dry ingredients in a bowl and set aside:
2 cups AP flour
¾ cup sugar
½ cup toasted coarsely chopped walnuts
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt

In another medium bowl, coarsely smash 3 ripe bananas (use a large spoon or spatula and don’t puree – the banana needs to be chunky)

To the bananas, add and combine: (but try not to reduce the banana chunks)

2 large eggs, beaten
6 Tablespoons melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ cup buttermilk or plain yogurt

Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and gently FOLD until the flour is thoroughly moistened. Pour into the prepared bread pan and spread the mixture evenly across the top.

Bake in a preheated 350-degree (F) oven for 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2005)

Courtesy of Crewsk.

Bourbon-Pecan Alfredo 
6oz. linguini, uncooked 
3Tbsp. butter or margarine 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
3/4C. Bourbon, divided 
1C whipping cream 
1C freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
1/2C pecan pieces, toasted 
2Tbsp. chopped parsley 

Cook linguini according to package directions; drain & keep warm. 
Melt butter in a skillet over medium heat; add garlic & cook, stirring constantly, until tender. 
Add 1/2C. Bourbon, & cook 3-5 minutes, stirring constantly. Stir in whipping cream & cheese. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until cheese melts. Gradually stir in remaining 1/4C. Bourbon; stir in pecans & parsley. Pour over pasta; toss. Serve immediately.


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2005)

I think this one was from MJ. I use my own BBQ sauce, but it is a HUGE fan favourite in our house. 

Crock pot ribs 
2 or 3 slabs baby back ribs, cut into sections 
1 Large bottle BBQ sauce 
1 Large Yellow onion, sliced 

Put a layer of rib s in the bottom of a large slow cooker. 
Cover with onion rings. 
Cover with barbecue sauce. 
Continue alternating layers until the slow cooker is full. 
Pour sauce generously over the top. 
Cook on high for about an hour. Then turn down to low, for about 8 hours. 
The ribs are very tender and juicy


----------



## crewsk (May 11, 2005)

This one is from Kitchenelf. My family loves it!

Roller Coaster Breakfast 

6 eggs
1 cup flour 
1/2 tsp salt 
1 cup whole milk 
2 TBS melted butter 
powdered sugar 
Heat oven to 450° 

Butter 9 x 13 aluminum pan (only aluminum - pyrex or porcelain or clay won't work here). Once buttered put into the freezer while you mix the batter. 

Break eggs into a bowl and beat with a fork. Slowly add flour and beat well. Add salt, milk and melted butter. Pour into cold pan and bake at 450° for 18 minutes; then 350° for 10 minutes. 

Sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve with butter and syrup. 

This is sort of a huge piece of French toast in a baking pan that looks like a roller coaster. If you don't have a glass door to watch the cooking process it will be BIG surprise when you take it out!


----------



## crewsk (May 11, 2005)

Here are 2 more my family loves & that have gotten great reviews from several of my neighbors. 

This one is from SierraCook.
Glazed Lemon Pound Cake

CAKE

1 cup butter, softened
2 cups sugar
4 eggs
1 Tablespoon grated lemon peel
3 cups all purpose or unbleached flour
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup milk

GLAZE

1/3 cup sugar 
1/4 cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons butter

Heat oven to 350º. Generously spray 12-cup bundt pan with Pam. In large bowl, combine 1 cup butter and 2 cups sugar; beat until light and fluffy. Add eggs 1 at a time, beating well after each addition. Stir in lemon peel. Lightly spoon flour into measuring cup; level off. Add flour, baking powder, salt, baking soda and milk; beat low speed until smooth. Spoon batter into sprayed pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 50 to 60 minutes or until toothpick inserted near center comes out clean. Cool 15 minutes. Invert cake onto serving plate.

Meanwhile, in small non-aluminum saucepan, combine 1/3 cup sugar, lemon juice and 2 tablespoons butter. Heat over medium heat until butter melts, stirring occasionally. With long-tined fork or skewer, liberally prick top and sides of cake. Brush warm glaze over cake, allowing glaze to soak into cake. Cool 1½ hours or until completely cooled. 16 servings

HIGH ALTITUDE

Increase flour to 3½ cups. Bake as directed above.


This one is from mudbug.
Gooey Cornbread

1/4 cup vegetable oil
4 T butter
2 cups finelychoped yellow onion
8 oz sour cream
1 cup (4 oz) shredded cheddar cheese
1-1/2 cups self-rising cornmeal
1 T granulated sugar
2 eggs, lightly beaten
8 oz can cream style corn
1/4 cup milk
dash of Tabasco

Place oil in 10-inch cast iron skillet and place in oven while heating to 375.

In another skillet, melt butter and soften the onions. Set aside to cool.
When cooled, add the sour cream and half of the cheese; stir to combine and set aside again.

In a large bowl, stir together the cornmeal, sugar, eggs, corn, milk, and hot sauce. Using hot pads, remove skillet from oven and carefully pour the hot oil into the batter. Stir to combine. Spoon batter back into skillet and smooth the top.

Spoon the sour cream mixture evenly over the top of the batter (seems to work better using an offset spatula). Sprinkle with remaining cheese.

Bake for 35 to 40 minutes and do the toothpick thing. Let cool slightly before cutting into wedges.


----------



## pdswife (May 11, 2005)

Coffee Crème Brulee (posted by PA Baker)  

This is one of the best desserts EVER!  

4 egg yolks
1 c sugar, divided
1 ½ c heavy cream
1 Tbsp instant coffee
½ tsp vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 300F.

In a medium sized bowl, beat egg yolks and 6 Tbsp sugar with a whisk for about 1 minute or until smooth. Reserve.

In a second medium sized bowl, add coffee and ¼ c cream. Whisk thoroughly until smooth, then add remaining cream and whisk until well blended. Add coffee cream mixture and vanilla to egg yolks. Use a rubber spatula to gently fold together.

Use a ladle to pour mixture into individual ramekins, ¾ of the way to the top.

Place ramekins into a roasting pan. Transfer to oven. Before closing oven door, pour water into pan, but not into the ramekins, until it reaches ½ way up the side of the ramekins.

Bake for 40-50 minutes or until the brulee giggles slightly when you shake the pan. Remove pan from oven and leave out on the counter, allowing the residual heat of the water to finish the cooking process.

When brulees have fully solidified and cooled down, sprinkle 1 ½ Tbsp sugar evenly over the top of each ramekin. Use a small blowtorch to caramelize the sugar, or place ramekins 1” below oven broiler until sugar caramelizes.

Ramekins can also be chilled after they have cooled down if not making immediately.


----------



## PA Baker (May 11, 2005)

The three that come to mind right away are Audeo's banana bread, marmalady's Basic Tomato Sauce and elf's Chicken Lombardi. I'm sure I'll think of more!

*Basic Tomato Sauce*



1 can of the best plum tomatoes you can find (recommended: Muir Glen) 
2 cloves garlic, minced
¼ c white wine
About 10 basil leaves, chiffonade
Salt and pepper to taste
Olive oil

In a skillet (not a sauce pan!), heat about 3 Tbsp olive oil over medium heat. Add garlic, cook for a minute or so. OFF the heat, add white wine, increase the heat to medium-high, and reduce the wine to a Tbsp or so. Add the canned tomatoes, crushing them up with a spoon; add half the basil. Leave the heat on medium-high. Let the sauce simmer until it thickens, usually only about 10-15 minutes. Add rest of basil and salt and pepper to taste.


*Chicken Lombardi*
1 lb. skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
3 to 4 T. all-purpose flour 
salt and pepper 
3 T. butter 
1 C. sliced fresh mushrooms 
1/2 C. dry Marsala wine 
1/3 C. chicken broth 
1/3 C. Fontina cheese (if you don't like Fontina use mozzarella) 
1/3 C. grated parmesan 
1/4 C. thinly sliced green onions 

Cut each breast half at center membrane if need be. I personally leave mine whole; I like it when it takes up a lot of space on the plate. Place each piece in a gallon-size zip lock but don't zip; pound with a schnitzel pounder/flat mallet. Coat chicken lightly with salted and peppered flour. 

In a large skillet melt 1 tablespoon of the butter with a few splashes of olive oil over medium heat; add half of the chicken pieces. Cook for 2 minutes on each side. Transfer to a 2-quart rectangular baking dish. Repeat with another 1 tablespoon butter or margarine and the remaining chicken pieces; transfer to dish. 

Melt the remaining butter or margarine in the skillet. Add the mushrooms. Brown/caramelize on medium high and stir until tender; add wine, broth and a dash each of salt and pepper. Bring to boiling; boil gently until mixture is reduced to 1/2 cup including mushrooms (about 5 minutes). Pour over chicken. 

Combine the two cheeses and green onions; sprinkle over the chicken. Bake uncovered in a 375ºF. oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## choclatechef (May 11, 2005)

Lord, there are so many great recipes I got from here, I would not know where to start!


----------



## amber (May 11, 2005)

I cannot find the recipes on here but two that come to mind that I use regularly are for chicken tortilla soup (AllenMI) and another is for home-made lasagna noodles (Kitchenelf I think).  I know there are many more but I can't think at the moment.  Great post!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 11, 2005)

This is going to take some thought.  I'm with CC on this one.

One that comes to mind is GB's Greek Cucumber and Feta Salad - it's good as an appetizer in a small bowl, it's good on top of a salad and used as dressing, it's good as a pita stuffer, it's good on top of a burger.

Edited to add - I gave a friend this recipe and she served it in martini glasses with smoked shrimp on the sides of the glass.


----------



## middie (May 11, 2005)

audeo's banana bread and your strawberry creams jkath


----------



## AllenOK (May 11, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I cannot find the recipes on here but two that come to mind that I use regularly are for chicken tortilla soup (AllenMI) and another is for home-made lasagna noodles (Kitchenelf I think).  I know there are many more but I can't think at the moment.  Great post!



Thanks, amber!

Here's a link to my post:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6044


----------



## Spice1133 (May 12, 2005)

I have not been here long but so far this recipe of Rainee's is my favorite.

CHOCOLATE-FILLED BREAKFAST CRESCENTS


Yield: 16 servings
2 cans (8 oz each) refrigerated quick crescent dinner rolls 
1 cup Powdered sugar 
3 tbsp Butter or margarine, softened 
1 tbsp Milk 
1 tsp Vanilla extract 
1/4 cup HERSHEY'S Cocoa 
3 tbsp Finely chopped pecans 
CHOCOLATE GLAZE (recipe follows) 
CHOCOLATE GLAZE 
2 tbsp Butter or margarine 
2 tbsp HERSHEY'S Cocoa 
2 tbsp Water 
1 cup Powdered sugar 
1/2 tsp Vanilla extract 
Procedures
1 Heat oven to 375°F. Separate crescent dough into 16 triangles. 
2 Beat butter in small bowl until creamy. Gradually add powdered sugar, beating until well blended. Beat in milk and vanilla. Add cocoa; beat well. Stir in pecans. 
3 Spread slightly heaping teaspoon chocolate mixture on each triangle within 1/2 inch of edges. Roll up; start at shortest side of triangle and roll to opposite point. Press all edges to seal completely. Place point side down on ungreased cookie sheet; curve slightly to form crescents. 
4 Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from cookie sheet to wire rack. Cool to room temperature. Drizzle CHOCOLATE GLAZE over top of crescents. 16 crescents. 
5 CHOCOLATE GLAZE 
6 Melt butter in small saucepan over low heat; add cocoa andwater, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens. Do not boil. Remove from heat; gradually add powdered sugar and vanilla, beating with whisk until smooth. Add additional water, 1/2 teaspoon at a time, until desired consistency. About 3/4 cup glaze

 

Rainee at Discuss Cooking


----------



## Otter (May 13, 2005)

Every recipe from here has been good, but the one I use most often is Goodweed's Pancakes.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2006)

Just bumping this up to the top again.  There are some great recipes!!


----------



## vyapti (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks for the bump.  I never would have seen this thread otherwise.  I'm going to have to make the *Chicken Lombardi.*


----------



## spdrdr (Jun 9, 2006)

Ditto vyapti!  I looooove french toast & the roller coaster breakfast from Kitchenelf via crewsk sounds great.  gotta try it tomorrow. . . .


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 9, 2006)

PA Baker's Mexican Chicken and Rice Soup
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/rec-mexican-chicken-and-rice-soup-7561.html?highlight=mexican+chicken+rice+soup


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 9, 2006)

Norgeskog's Maple Mustard Salmon
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/maple-mustard-salmon-9869.html?highlight=maple+mustard+salmon


----------



## licia (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this up.  I've printed so many from here, but had missed some of the ones mentioned. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 9, 2006)

I have made this one several times and I just can't get enough of it!!

Pork Chops in Onion Sauce by Kadesma

3-Tab. butter
5-med. onions, sliced thin
1/2-c.whipping cream
1-tea. sugar
1/2-c.a/p flour
4-pork chops 3/4in. thick
3-Tab. evoo (Extra Virgin Olive Oil)
salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste

Melt butter in large skillet. When melted add onions. Cover and cook on med. heat till pale yellow. Stir in the cream and sugar. Cook about 2 min. longer. Dust the chops with the flour. Heat the evoo in a skillet large enough to hold the 4 chops. Add chops and cook til golden on each side. Then add chops to onion cream mixture, cover skillet, reduce heat and simmer 20 min or so til chops are tender. Season with salt and pepper, place on warm platter and spoon the onion cream sauce over the chops.


----------



## Corinne (Jun 9, 2006)

A lot of you have already heard me sing the praises of BarbarainNC's version of Bang Bang Shrimp. It is easily my all time favorite from DC - 
I make it an average of 3 times a month. DH has taken to calling it "candy from the sea"!


Make the sauce : mix some Mayonnaise, Thai Sweet chili Sauce and Tuong ot Sriracha to taste. Peel 1 pound of shrimp, coat with dry cornstarch. Fry in a deepfat fryer until crispy. Drain on paper towels. Put the shrimp in a bowl and add the sauce, stir and enjoy!!!!! I made this tonight and they tasted like the real thing!!!! I ate the whole pound by myself!!!!! You can buy the sauces at Walmart in the Asian Section.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2006)

_I now have another recipe to add to many I've picked up here. I tried this one today and I know I'll be using it often as my kids just loved it._
_I tried Marmaladys chicken wings that is now posted in the chicken and turkey thread. It is fantastic, it's easy and tasty..Thanks again Marmalady_

_kadesma _


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 11, 2006)

What a tough choice!!  Here are a few that come into mind right now... they became our treasured repatoire and repeated quite a few times already!!

Constance's Fresh Apple Cake

Corazon90's French Apple Cake

Yakuta's Barfi and Fresh Coconut Chutney (posts 4 and 12)

But I am sure there are many more that is escaping my mind right now...


----------



## pdswife (Jun 11, 2006)

Urmanica's Italian pasta...


*Quick, easy and tasty pasta idea from Rome!*     It is called Bucattini Amatriciana, one of the very typical pasta dishes Roma style. You can also substitute bucattini (sort of a long macaroni, or spaghetti with a hole in the middle) with regular spaghetti. It is very simple to prepare and absolutely delicious!!

for 2 people
about 50gs/2oz of bacon, crispily cooked and crumbled
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped or minced
1/2 onion, finely chopped or minced
extra virgine olive oil
5 ripe tomatoes, diced (if prefered, peeled) or 1 tin of peeled tomatoes(mush them up in small pieces)
salt
black pepper, or if you like it spicy, red crushed pepper
160g-200g/6-7oz of dry pasta (bucattini or spaghetti)
freshly grated parmigiano, or if available, aged pecorino romano

In a skillet sautè onion and garlic in a sufficient amount of olive oil. When they are well cooked, add the crumbled bacon and tomatoes, season with salt and pepper (or red peper). Bring to boil and cook for several minutes until the flavours are well blended and some of the extra liquid is evaporated.
Meanwhile cook the pasta al dente, and drain
Toss the tomato mixture together with the pasta, serve with plenty of freshly grated cheese.
Buon Appetito!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




    				__________________
It's really wonderful!!  I sometimes use a combo of ham and bacon.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 11, 2006)

One of my favorite appetizers is jkath's Jack Daniel's Kielbasa.  It is definitely a hit with all the men.  

*Jack Daniels Kielbasa 
*
1 kielbasa (the real stuff, no turkey, no light....) 

Boil in water 20 minutes to get the fat out. Dry on paper towels & cool. Cut into large-ish bite sized pieces. 

In a pan, stir 3/4 cup ketchup, 3/4 cup light brown sugar & 1/2 cup Jack Daniels. Cook on low to med-low. When it's bubbly, add kielbasa. Cook, stirring about every minute or two for at least 45 minutes. (you don't want to scortch it) so it cooks down to a nice saucy consistency. 

These are great appetizers. However, they are just as good if you make it the day before, keep in the fridge & then heat & serve.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 12, 2006)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> *Chicken Lombardi*
> 1 lb. skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
> 3 to 4 T. all-purpose flour
> salt and pepper
> ...


 
I made this tonight. It was amazingly good.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

I've made this one a few times too and it's wonderfully wonderful!!

Thanks to PABAKER.

*Coffee Crème Brulee*

4 egg yolks
1 c sugar, divided
1 ½ c heavy cream
1 Tbsp instant coffee
½ tsp vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 300F.

In a medium sized bowl, beat egg yolks and 6 Tbsp sugar with a whisk for about 1 minute or until smooth.  Reserve.

In a second medium sized bowl, add coffee and ¼ c cream.  Whisk thoroughly until smooth, then add remaining cream and whisk until well blended.  Add coffee cream mixture and vanilla to egg yolks.  Use a rubber spatula to gently fold together.  

Use a ladle to pour mixture into individual ramekins, ¾ of the way to the top.

Place ramekins into a roasting pan. Transfer to oven. Before closing oven door, pour water into pan, but not into the ramekins, until it reaches ½ way up the side of the ramekins.

Bake for 40-50 minutes or until the brulee giggles slightly when you shake the pan. Remove pan from oven and leave out on the counter, allowing the residual heat of the water to finish the cooking process.

When brulees have fully solidified and cooled down, sprinkle 1 ½ Tbsp sugar evenly over the top of each ramekin. Use a small blowtorch to caramelize the sugar, or place ramekins 1” below oven broiler until sugar caramelizes.

Ramekins can also be chilled after they have cooled down if not making immediately.


----------



## licia (Jun 12, 2006)

That is one I certainly plan to try soon.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

It's great licia.  I'll be making it for the in-laws this weekend.  : )


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

this was my all time fave. from here at DC THANKS ZEREH

*Roasted Asparagus with warm lemon dressing* 
1 1/2 lb asparagus,woody stems snapped off.
2 tbsp olive oil
1/4 tsp each salt and pepper

LEMON DRESSING:
1/4 c each fresh lemon juice and minced shallots
1 tbsp whole grain mustard
1/4 tsp each salt and pepper
1/3 c olive oil 
2 hard cooked eggs,finely chopped

heat oven to 400f.

Place asparagus on a rimmed baking sheet, drizzle with oilive oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Toss to coat evenly, spread in one layer.Roast 14-18 minutes, depending on thickness, until tips are lightly browned.

Meanwhile, make dressing: whisk all ingredients except oil in a small bowl.Slowly whisk in oil to blend.

Arrange asparagus on a platter, drizzle with dressing and garnish with eggs.



Z


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 13, 2006)

I made Kadesma's Mushroom Gratin last night, this certainly deserves a place in this thread!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I made Kadesma's Mushroom Gratin last night, this certainly deserves a place in this thread!!


Thank you Licia 

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 14, 2006)

Whew! That was alot of cut and pasting! These sound so good! My list goes on and one but for starters they include:

Artichoke Appy Loaf - kadesma
Spinach Boats - pdswife
Spinach Artichoke Dip - pdswife
Cheddar Stuffed Mushrooms - Andy M
Cocktail Weiners - MJ
Mushroom Bread-Corrine
Gnocchi - urmaniac (I am still trying to perfect mine to be as good as hers)
Baked Chicken with Herbs - PA Baker
Crockpot Chicken Scampi -Jkath
French Apple Cake - Corazon
Dark Chocolate Macaroon Bundt Cake - SierraCook
Mushroom Casserole - kadesma

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dollop (Jun 16, 2006)

I am very new to this forum, but I wanted to say I have really enjoyed reading this compilation!!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 30, 2006)

I had jkath's jack daniel's kilbasa tonight for dinner with sourkraut and toasted bread and loved it.  I was hopeing for some suggestions on using the leftover sauce.  I have plenty of it and thought about incorporating it into dinner tomorrow night, but I'm not sure if it would be good in another dish?  Does any one have any brilliant ideas?


----------



## Beth49 (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone thought of putting these marvolous recipes in a book? Sounds like it would be a winner.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 3, 2007)

I love allot of recipes that I have seen, I hope there are more to come...
Thanks everyone for making D.C. SO great!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 7, 2007)

*Rum Raisin Muffins*

This Rum Raisin Muffin recipe from Kansasgirl is absolutely yummy.  I use Captain Morgan's spiced rum and golden raisins. 

Rum Raisin Muffins

1 c Raisins 
1 c Dark rum 
2 c Flour 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 1/2 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1/4 ts Salt 
1/4 ts Nutmeg 
3/4 Stick butter 
1 c Sour cream 
1 Egg 
3/4 ts Vanilla 

Preheat oven to 375F
1.  Soak raisins in rum overnight. Drain and reserve rum. 
2.  Mix dry ingredients in a large bowl. Cut in butter until coarse meal. Mix in raisins. 
3.  Whisk sour cream egg, vanilla and 1/4 c rum until smooth. Make a well in dry ingredients and pour in wet mixture. Mix until just combined.
4.  Fill muffins tins 3/4 full and bake until browned on top, about 20 minutes. Remove from tins and cool on a wire rack.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 31, 2008)

This is the tread I wanted to bump for those new members who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 31, 2008)

What a cool thread! Thank you! 
I have to add Ol-Blue's Bacon Cheeseburger Meatloaf.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 31, 2008)

The recipe that has most made an impression on my family and quickly became a regular on the menu was Kadesma's Pork Chops in Onion Sauce.  I have substituted cube steaks and veal cutlets for the pork chops with great success.  I have even taken leftover sauce, added crumbled bacon, chopped peppers, peas, and broccoli and served over pasta.  I first mad this about 6 months ago and don't even need the recipe card anymore!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2008)

One that has now become tradition every Thanksgiving and Easter is kansasgirl's Peas with Rosemary and Pine Nuts.


----------



## 2belucile (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the recipes that I love is this:

*A Treat for Muffin Lovers* – Discuss Cooking –Boufa6 10-26-06
​Yesterday I made a big batch (48) of these yummy muffins for a church celebration. Everyone who tasted them seemed to like them. So I am now sharing the recipe with you:

APPLE MUFFIN 
1-1/4 cup oil  ( I put only 1 cup)
1 tsp salt  
1-3/4 cups sugar  ( I put only 1/2 )
3 cups flour  
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp soda
1 cup raisins
1 tsp cinnamon
3 cups diced apples
1 cup chopped walnuts

Beat oil, sugar and eggs. Sift soda, salt, flour and cinnamon together and add to the mixture. Fold in apples, nuts, raisins and vanilla. Scoop into muffin pan that has                    been lined with muffin paper cup. Bake at 180 degrees C/350 degrees F for half an hour. Enjoy! Makes about 16 muffins.
Note:   They grow up like crazy, they are sweet and delicious!!


----------

